# Samsung HLT6156WX/XAA Blue Flame w Noise



## jroc44 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello,
I have a Samsung HLT6156WX/XAA 61" HD TV. About a month ago I was watching TV and it powered off, powered back on, while powering on I heard an electrical buzzing noise 2 times in a row which lasted about 2 seconds each buzz. The TV showed picture and sound for about 20-30 seconds and shut back down repeating this process over and over again. I turned the TV off and about 10 minutes later I turned it back on and the problem disappeared. Now a month later same problem but it is not going away now. There are no lights on the front indicating a problem, just the lamp light flashes while the TV is powering up, but this is normal because the light stops flashing once picture shows up. The problem happens on every hookup, HDMI, COMPONENT, ect...

I cleaned out the inside of the TV with compressed air, and made sure the switch in the back was in the right position when replacing the back cover. I decided to see where the noise was coming from so I powered the TV on with the back cover removed while holding the switch in position. When the noise would sound I would see a blue flame on the back of the lamp right where the connector is touching the lamp. I listened and sure enough the blue flame is what I am hearing making that electrical buzz. I wanted to take a guess and say it was the bulb, but when I spoke with a troubleshooting company they told me it was probably the ballast sending too much volts to the lamp. I ordered the ballast and replaced it. Still I got a blue flame and the TV kept shutting down after 30 seconds and powering back up. I took the connectors off the lamp and tried to clean them and make sure they were tight, when I hooked it back up, the noise wasn't nearly as loud and the flame wasn't nearly as bright but still the same problem. I also noticed that the grey noise filter (sorry im not up to par on terminology) that the red wires on the ballast go through is broken and not clamped 100% which was like that prevoiusly to me replacing the ballast.

I have read a lot of people with similar problems but none have described the blue flame making the noise on their lamp connector, most say it is the color wheel making the noise. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated considering I am on a budget and a DIY guy. Thank You!!

Jared


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you have a blue flame and the ballast is broken, don't run it. Change the ballast and lamp.


----------

